# How many so far?



## weasle414

It's been about a month since I started bowfishing and wow it's been a blast! I was just wondering how many fish other people have shot this season to compair to how I'm doing. So far I've pulled in 60 carp (62 if you count the two with the spear), 1 buffalo fish, 26 dogfish and 8 bullheads. I think I'm doing good snce it's my first year, but how's everyone else been doing?

*updated, 6/22


----------



## neb_bo

ive shot a couple hundred carp so far. a couple dozen gar. 1 grassy, and i saw the first silver ever. i havent even got after the bigheads at all, though i saw a couple the other night.


----------



## big_al_09

Big 'ol Goose egg. :******:


----------



## Duckslayer100

Earlier this year when the water was high I managed to shoot a couple hundred in a few outings. After the water went down so too did the carp numbers. But because of all this crazy raing we're getting, I'm right back in it again. If anyone from around the Forks area wants to head out sometime, shoot me a PM and I'll take you out or we can meet somewhere. Too many to shoot for one person!


----------



## whisker

A bunch.... :lol:


----------



## weasle414

You guys shoot mostly at night though don't you? I've only been out in the day time. Duckslayer, do you know if it's legal to shine them in MN? Nobody around here seems to know if it is or not...


----------



## carp_killer

weasle414 said:


> You guys shoot mostly at night though don't you? I've only been out in the day time. Duckslayer, do you know if it's legal to shine them in MN? Nobody around here seems to know if it is or not...


nope not legal yet but hopefully soon


----------



## weasle414

Dang, I heard rumors they where gonna get that through this spring, I guess maybe next year then? (< I hope...)


----------



## carp_killer

we were spose to be able to start june 1st but the dnr kept pushing the date back and now its for sure not this year but hopefully next year although at first it will not be for all lakes only a few lakes most lakes with gar in them is my understanding there is a meeting in bemidgi that a bunch of llba members including myself will be there to discuss these issues with the dnr but if you cant make it to the meeting please send a respectful email to the address at the bottom of this page she is helping us get this all setltled for next year linda.erickson-eastwoodΦdnr.state.mn.us


----------



## weasle414

Alright, awesome. I'll get my oppinion voiced when I get time for it. I sure hope it goes through for next year.


----------



## carp_killer

me 2 after i put lights and a gennie in my boat im going to wisconsin here in a couple days so i can try um out if you ever make it out to battle lake ill have to take you out sometime


----------



## weasle414

Sounds like fun to me!


----------



## carp_killer

what kind of fish you want to go for


----------



## weasle414

Carp and dogfish mostly. If it's a slow day I'll try picking off a few bullheads but it's mostly the carp I'm after.


----------

